# 67 GTO Seat back headaches. Lil long.



## Brer Rabbit (Dec 11, 2006)

OK here's the story. Ordered the plastic seat backs from OPG and tried to install on recently restored 67 bucket seats. the fit was awful and not even close to lining up especially with original screw holes on the bottom and the seat back button was way off too. Noticed the seat backs were stamped "The Parts Place". OPG took them back with no problem and suggested I try Ames Performance. So I did and the Ames product looks like better quality but the area at the top where the seat backs hang on the 2 clips are too deep and prevents the seat back from fitting up against the seat frame. there is over a 1/2" of space easy. that also keeps me from being able to line up the seat back release button. Ames tech told me he didn't have a 67 seat to test fit his seat backs on after we confirmed my seat backs are the same length and width as his in the warehouse. So I asked if I could return the item if I attempt to trim the upper mounting point on the seat back, and of course he said no. I think it's crazy I can't find an exact replacement part that fits without an issue so has anyone had this issue. And what was the solution. I'm willing to mod the panel if there is no other option. Please help:crying:


----------



## Brer Rabbit (Dec 11, 2006)

Forgot to ask .... Does anyone know if the clips that screw in to the seat frame that the seat backs hang on are available anywhere? I have 2 but need 2.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Brer Rabbit said:


> Forgot to ask .... Does anyone know if the clips that screw in to the seat frame that the seat backs hang on are available anywhere? I have 2 but need 2.


I would call or email these guys about the clips and seat back and see what they say.

http://www.legendaryautointeriors.com/catalyst.aspx


----------



## Brer Rabbit (Dec 11, 2006)

*Thanks. Doing that now.*



Goat Roper said:


> I would call or email these guys about the clips and seat back and see what they say.
> 
> http://www.legendaryautointeriors.com/catalyst.aspx


:grin2:


----------



## Hallett Dave (Apr 29, 2016)

Franks Pontiac Parts in Twenty Nine Palms Ca. might be able to help with the correct original parts you need.
Good luck.
Dave


----------



## scott352 (Jan 17, 2021)

Brer Rabbit said:


> OK here's the story. Ordered the plastic seat backs from OPG and tried to install on recently restored 67 bucket seats. the fit was awful and not even close to lining up especially with original screw holes on the bottom and the seat back button was way off too. Noticed the seat backs were stamped "The Parts Place". OPG took them back with no problem and suggested I try Ames Performance. So I did and the Ames product looks like better quality but the area at the top where the seat backs hang on the 2 clips are too deep and prevents the seat back from fitting up against the seat frame. there is over a 1/2" of space easy. that also keeps me from being able to line up the seat back release button. Ames tech told me he didn't have a 67 seat to test fit his seat backs on after we confirmed my seat backs are the same length and width as his in the warehouse. So I asked if I could return the item if I attempt to trim the upper mounting point on the seat back, and of course he said no. I think it's crazy I can't find an exact replacement part that fits without an issue so has anyone had this issue. And what was the solution. I'm willing to mod the panel if there is no other option. Please help:crying:


Did you ever find a solution to your seat back problem. I'm having the same issue right now.


----------

